# Pair of one year old male degus, looking for loving home - N.Wales



## RoxyRooo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here but thought this would be the best place to come to try and find a suitable home for my two one year old male degus. We rescued them last August when they were 7 weeks old and they were in such a tiny cage so we were so glad to give them a big cage and a happy home.

I am now 27 weeks pregnant and after alot of discussion with my husband, we have decided that they deserve alot more attention than we are able to give them at the moment. We've been going back and forward with this for weeks, but we know it's for the best.

They are lovely boys, very tame and friendly and love to have a run around the living room! They adore eachother so would have to be rehomed together. The only time they fight is over food, which I've heard is normal.



















Their current home is in a converted wardrobe. It has lots of layers and platforms along with lots of toys. In the bottom there is a big tub which we fill with hay and shredded paper which is where they burrow into to sleep. The toys on the picture have changed slightly since this picture was taken, and there's now a big wooden bridge in the top layer.










We also have a small cage for transportation, a nearly full bag of degu nuggets, hay and dust for a sand bath.

We live in Flintshire, North Wales (just outside Chester) and are happy to transport them locally to you.

Thanks for reading


----------



## RoxyRooo (Jul 11, 2011)

These little guys are still looking for a home. We are going on holiday soon and are hoping to have them rehomed and settled before then. 

Please let me know if you are interested in them.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh wow that cage is amazing!
I hope they find a home soon, I'm too far away unfortunately.


----------



## RoxyRooo (Jul 11, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Oh wow that cage is amazing!
> I hope they find a home soon, I'm too far away unfortunately.


Thank you  We converted our old wardrobe and they love it! They were in a hamster cage when we got them 

Where are you?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that cage is amazing, but everything looks to be MDF, which is actually toxic to them if they were to chew it....

hope they find a new home soon


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oh gawd, a hamster cage?? That's shocking 

I'm in south Cambridgeshire, so a loooong way away. If I could drive it wouldn't be a problem but I dont.


----------

